# Rag Dolls



## ShellyBear (May 24, 2004)

I have had rescues all of my live and I have always said if something happened to Charlie I would get a Rag Doll kitten. Does any one else have one of these? I have read alot about them and I thing one would fit our life style just fine. I would love to get a young male kit and work on lease and car training, so we could latter take it out for therapy work. I have also found no prices on any of these kittens. I will have to save up to get one so I was wondering what I would need to start saving.
Thank you.


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

I think Skylar might still be looking for a home. He's not a kitten, but he's still young.

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=5792


----------



## ShellyBear (May 24, 2004)

Skylar sounds like a great cat. But this worries me " He's also a bit of a spook, and doesn't like change at all." I need a cat that will take to going out into the public and being ok with it. The only way I have found that worked is to get a vary young kitten and start taking it out. My remaining 2 have been trained to do this and love it. I am afraid that Skylar would not be happy in my household.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

If you want a pet quality kitten you are looking at about 500-700 dollars. They are a great breed -- I'd love one myself one day. If you want a special pattern or a show quality kitten you're looking at about 800-1000, and a breeder kitten would be about 1200 and up. Lot of money -- but wonderful cats. Good luck!


----------



## ShellyBear (May 24, 2004)

Pet quality is all I am looking for. I would love to have a seal /point mitten.  It looks like I will be saving my change for a while!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

My advice is to start looking for breeders as soon as possible. Talk with them about everything and see which one you will choose -- this is very important! They can tell you about the environment the kittens are raised in, how they are cared for, what kind of socialization they go through, and what kind of contract you will enter into when buying from them. And if I were you, I'd make a thread here asking members what are important "must-haves" in a breeder.  Good luck!


----------



## ShellyBear (May 24, 2004)

ForJazz said:


> And if I were you, I'd make a thread here asking members what are important "must-haves" in a breeder.  Good luck!


THank you!


----------



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

A lot of Animal Control centers in large areas get in all sorts of cats daily. Our local Shelter gets between 50-60 animals a day. I just adopted my new kitten (Looks exactly like a lynx point ragdoll) from the local Animal Control. Some even have mailing lists you can sign up to where you will recieve an email notifying you if any types of specific breeds come in. The chances of getting a purebreed are lower, but if its just the look or attitude you are going for it shouldnt take long. Also try petfinder, you can do searches of individual breeds there.


----------



## Vixen (Feb 3, 2004)

I have a 4 month old blue bi-colour ragdoll sitting swatting at my screen right now (he thinks the cursor is a toy...). He is the most darling and beautiful creature ever and well worth the £350 I paid for him.
I would recommend looking for the Ragdoll club in your area and looking up their recommended breeders. Many will probably have websites for you to stare at pretty kittens, but also even if you are unsure, a good breeder will let you go out just to meet her cats and talk about why ragdolls are for you or not.

here is a picture of him I took a couple of weeks ago









and a link to some more
http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=5456


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

AAAAAAAAAh!!! *cuteness overload*


----------

